# Salem State Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Communications Dispatcher I
Institution:
*Salem State University*

Location:
Salem, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
12/27/2016

Type:
Full Time

Salary:
33830.67 to 33830.68 USD Per Year

The communications dispatcher I is a highly service-oriented member of the university police department responsible for maintaining effective and efficient communications among the dispatch center, law enforcement officers in the field, outside emergency response, parking enforcement and the public, following prescribed procedures. The position is also responsible for basic records maintenance and distribution. Job duties must be performed quickly, clearly and accurately. Operates Communications and Control Center and associated technology relating to emergency response and calls for service.

*Schedule:* 3pm - 11pm, Tuesday and Wednesday regular days off

*Break:* 7pm - 7:30pm (available for urgent and emergency calls)

*Salary:* $650.59 weekly/$33,830.68 annually

*Application Deadline: January 1, 2017 *















img.img { width: 0px !important;}

Receives emergency and non-emergency calls for service; prioritizes the calls, promptly (radio) dispatches appropriate response units while contemporaneously logging pertinent information into computer-aided dispatch (CAD) and record management system (RMS)
Clearly relays pertinent information in a factual and concise manner; relays instructions or inquiries from field units
Monitors Closed Circuit Television (CCTV) systems, fire, intrusion and panic alarms and dispatches appropriate units
Operates computer terminals and keyboards to obtain vehicle and criminal record information; enters data from officer reports to criminal information system (CJIS) via computer
Maintains (manual and automated) police log, arrest log and assigns case numbers. Monitors teletype messages and relays important information to officers. Monitors area wide police frequencies; remaining alert for emergency traffic and bulletins
Trains new police officers and dispatchers on the policies and procedures for proper police communications and dispatching protocols for the university police department
Assists and directs visitors by answering inquiries or providing information requested
Ability to use proper English grammar, diction, punctuation and spelling
Fulfill requirements of a Responsible Employee (RE) as established by Title IX and the Violence Against Women Act
Fulfill requirements of a Campus Security Authority (CSA) as established by the Jeanne Clery Act
*Minimum Entrance Requirements:*

None

*License/Certifications Required:*

Must Obtain certification in Enhanced 911 Telecommunication

*Preferred Qualifications:*


Experience as a public safety dispatcher, telecommunicator, 9-1-1 operator or call-taker
Basic, Intermediate and Advanced training and certification in public safety telecommunications sanctioned by the Association of Public-Safety Communications Officials (APCO), EOPSS, CJIS or equivalent authority
Associate Degree
*Working Conditions:*

Communications Dispatchers may be required to work varied shifts, weekends, holidays or nights; and may be subject to a standby (on call) work status.

*Special Instructions to Applicants:*

Please apply on-line. Employment is contingent upon a completed background check satisfactory to the University. Internal candidates are not subject to background check

*EEO Statement:*

Salem State University is an equal opportunity/affirmative action employer. Persons of color, women and persons with disabilities are strongly urged to apply.

PI96301106
*Application Information*
Contact:
Salem State University

Online App. Form:
http://www.Click2apply.net/nftydmprdh

*Salem State University is an Equal Opportunity / Affirmative Action Employer. Persons of color, women and persons with disabilities are strongly urged to apply.*


----------

